# Gwen Stefani - Wears Gucci when arriving at the Airport (New York, 24.09.2019) 17x HQ



## Mike150486 (25 Sep. 2019)

​


----------



## cmaxfahrer (25 Sep. 2019)

Grauenhaftes Outfit an hübscher Frau Paradebeispiel?


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2019)

krasse Klamotten
:thx:


----------

